# *Old* mom, young dad - risk factors?



## imthatgirl

I know the increased risk of genetic defects is well known in *old* pregnant women but I'm wondering if there is any information about how to age of the father affects everything? I found one article from 2003 indicating that the age of the father can affect genetic defects, but that's all I've found so far. I'm 39 but my fiance is 23 and I'm interested in knowing how this changes the risk factors. It makes sense that paternal age would be a factor since they are contributing 1/2 the genetic material. I'm just having a hard time finding specifics.


----------



## Seity

They've actually found that the age of the father is a big factor for risks of autism and other problems. Possibly even greater than the risks from an older mother, so a younger dad is in your favor. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paternal_age_effect


----------



## imthatgirl

Thank you for that link. I must not have been googling the right phrase because that didn't come up for me. :)


----------



## _Vicky_

I was told when i was pregnant that it would work in my favour I was 36 at conception and oh was 29 xx


----------



## Jax41

imthatgirl, I don't know of any 'risk' factors although I'm sure there are whatever our ages, but I'm seriously beginning to think that if you're an older Mum with a younger partner you have a hugely better chance of conceiving than if your partner is older than you are. Am I making sense here? :wacko::haha:


----------



## Larkspur

To be honest, I think you can look at statistics all you like but in reality it just comes down to your individual genetic factors, and averages tell you nothing about that. 

When I got pregnant I was nearly 36 and my OH was 48. We conceived first cycle and our little boy is absolutely perfect and healthy in all ways. I don't know what good it would have done us to worry about risk factors and statistics. If you feel this is the man you want to have a child with, just get going.


----------



## imthatgirl

I'm actually a little over 8 weeks pregnant, so we already got going. lol I just like researching. It's fun. :)


----------

